

Ask HN: Most reliable domain registrar - drndown2007

My current registrar leaves me with a few concerns, so it's time to move.<p>I've Googled for "most reliable domain registrar" and there are thousands of hits, many of them just affiliates trying to get you to use their registration link.<p>The folks at HN are probably more able to judge this so I'm asking here for recommendations.  Low cost or ease of web interface isn't what's most important.  Reliable (ie can get help if needed, and my domain won't get stolen or lost, or the company won't go out of business) are the most imporant.<p>Thanks
======
brianwillis
Marco Arment made a blog post this week ([http://www.marco.org/2011/04/14/why-
is-it-so-hard-to-be-a-go...](http://www.marco.org/2011/04/14/why-is-it-so-
hard-to-be-a-good-registrar)) that generated some chatter here related to
domain registrars (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2448061>). The
consensus seems to be that NearlyFreeSpeech.net is the one to go with.

~~~
Shooter
Is anyone on here <from> NearlyFreeSpeech? In their FAQs, it says they are not
really interested in being a domain register and that their registration
services are essentially just a convenience for their hosting customers.

I have thousands of domains, and was considering using them - but I would not
be using their hosting services, so it seems moot now...

~~~
ra
I have used Moniker, GoDaddy and NearlyFreeSpeech.

NearlyFreeSpeech is the only one I would recommend.

------
ohashi
I would highly recommend NameCheap unless you're holding hundreds, then
Fabulous is the best.

------
bluecobalt
I've been very happy with moniker.com. I have 73 domains with them. They're
inexpensive, I like their web interface, and I've had no trouble with them at
all.

------
aymeric
gandi.net is awesome

------
hrasm
gandi.net

------
mangoleaf
1and1.com

~~~
tnorthcutt
Based on my experience with 1and1 as a registrar and as a host, I recommend
not depending on them for anything, ever. They have atrocious customer
service. Which is fine, as long as everything works (and if they're just your
registrar, things should be fine, most of the time). However, when things stop
working is when you need good customer service, and that's the point at which
1and1 will fall flat on their face.

